# Death Pronouncement



## Treetoad (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a situation that I haven't seen addressed and would like some help.  We had a trauma come to our hospital and one of our providers was called.  The patient was expired and our provider pronounced her dead.  If this was an inpatient situation, I would be able to bill for a discharge.  In this situation, the patient didn't get that far.  How do I charge for my provider's service?  Her documentation basically summarized what happened from the time of the accident and the ride to the hospital and what happened in the trauma area.  She did a brief examination prior to the pronouncement but most of the work was provided by the helicopter/ER crew.  The documentation doesn't support a consult.  I'm at a loss.  Any ideas?


----------



## LLovett (Oct 12, 2010)

*Unlisted E/M 99499*

I have never had this happen so I'm not sure how it will turn out but the best I can think of is the unlisted code and send your documentation.

Good luck,

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------

